# To those of us making weedeater leaders...



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

I was making some more weedeater leaders this morning. One thing I noticed is that the weedeater line had a very bitter taste. I checked my Momoi and Triplefish mono leader materals and they have no kind of taste. I wonder if the bitter taste would have a negative impact on having a shark take the bait. I am off to Lowe's and Wal-Mart for a weedeater taste test. Stay tuned. 

BTW the bad tasting weedeater leader is Rotary brand red commercial trimmer line made in Glennville Ga.

Why don't yall do a taste test and let me know the brand and if it has a bad taste or not.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

#1 - THANK YOU for starting a new thread - the ol 6 pager sharking thread was getting too long 

#2 - never thought of taste or smell issue - but whether it is a good or bad taste/smell or whether the sharks notice it or not notice it you can't tell by a human "taste test"


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Paul, Why did you taste it in the first place? Surely you were not trying to BITE through it were you?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol*

now i heard it all, next thing you know we will be debating what bait taste the best. :spam:   I think this thread is right up there with the "Tyson Chicken" thread....WTFopcorn: opcorn: some People have way too much time....TASTE test


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Paul McDonald said:


> I was making some more weedeater leaders this morning. One thing I noticed is that the weedeater line had a very bitter taste. I checked my Momoi and Triplefish mono leader materals and they have no kind of taste. I wonder if the bitter taste would have a negative impact on having a shark take the bait. I am off to Lowe's and Wal-Mart for a weedeater taste test. Stay tuned.
> 
> BTW the bad tasting weedeater leader is Rotary brand red commercial trimmer line made in Glennville Ga.
> 
> Why don't yall do a taste test and let me know the brand and if it has a bad taste or not.


I doubt we can judge what tastes good to a shark based on what tastes good to us. Have you ever tasted a raw Ladyfish or a Whiting head?

That line might contain polycronal bionomenaphine. If you've been putting that in your mouth, you'd better skip WalMart and go see a doctor....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*What??????*

You guys don't taste your bait for freshness?????


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> You guys don't taste your bait for freshness?????


How else can you tell? I thought all real fishermen and even some of the fisherwomen did that. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*i'd be curious*

to know if some type of oil/ lubricant is being added to the cord.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Could be used weedeater line ....

I have to admit to trying to chew through weedeater line after first reading about its sharking purposes a year or two ago.........Idk if its good indicator that I have strong teeth, or bad that i have too much time on my hands....but....i was successful

NOTE: NOT BITE...but CHEW


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

It must be the red coloring in your line.
I have a habit of chewing on small pieces of fishing line (tag ends) after i have cut them off. the weed eater line I use is blue and there is no taste at all.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

I am back from my weedeater line taste test. I went to Wal-Mart first. They had Weedeater brand and Shakespeare brand. The only round line was the Weedeater brand. I bought 150' of the .080" for $2.97. I saw that they had a 2000' spool for $15.10. I got out in the parking lot and gave it a good old chomp. It did not have too much of a taste. I still have the bitter taste left on my mouth from trying the red line. 

I went to Lowe's and all they had was star, twisted, or square line, so I didn't try any of them. 

I got home and made me a leader with the Weedeater brand line. The only difference is that it stretches more that Momoi Hi-Catch leader materal.

Use the following crimping sleeves on the following size of weedeater line.

.080" use 2.2mm sleeves
.095" use 2.6mm sleeves

Dog nail clippers cut leader materal cleanly without burrs so that the sleeves slide on easy.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Good info Paul. If you use .065 stuff you can use crimps 1.9.

I use communication scissors to cut my steel and line. Then if you ever get out there and need to strip some twisted pair you can. 

Big Lots sells some weedeater line and :spam: .

Never noticed a taste on any of my line. I chew on the spare ends also.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Surf Fish said:


> I doubt we can judge what tastes good to a shark based on what tastes good to us. Have you ever tasted a raw Ladyfish or a Whiting head?
> 
> That line might contain polycronal bionomenaphine. If you've been putting that in your mouth, you'd better skip WalMart and go see a doctor....



I tried to Google polycronal bionomenaphine and it did not come back with anything. Can you tell me what it is?


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

I am soaking a weedeater leader in water overnight to see if water absorption will make it stretch even more.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Looking forward to your results - i picked up some of that same .080 line at walmart today since i was there - still very confused on the hard wire, sevenstrand, weed eater situation.... but need to get some rigs made up soon.


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

I guess you missed the first rule of rig tying. Always wash your hands after you wipe your butt before you tie your rigs.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

I let the leader soak over 12 hours in water. I went out and pulled on it and found that it may have stretched a little more wet but it wasn't like pulling on taffy. 

Bottom line is that weedeater leader will work like premium leader materal but with more stretch and lower cost.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I believe*

on the other thread Barty suggested NOT using cheap weedeater line - thought he said he paid close to $30.00 for 150' of the expensive stuff.

Might have something to do with the stretch factor, not sure tho.



> I think he's trying to say that the weedwacker line will loose strength. Not true...This part HAS beeen tested. A LOT of guys incorperate QUALITY weedeater line (not the cheap stuff) in their rigs and it does not fail. That red line I had by kawasaki is like 30$ for 150 feet. I have used it before with NO problems.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> on the other thread Barty suggested NOT using cheap weedeater line - thought he said he paid close to $30.00 for 150' of the expensive stuff.
> 
> Might have something to do with the stretch factor, not sure tho.


Buying expensive weedeater line goes aganst why people use it in the first place, price. If I wanted to spend alot of money I would just keep on buying Momoi leader materal.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Paul McDonald said:


> Buying expensive weedeater line goes aganst why people use it in the first place, price. If I wanted to spend alot of money I would just keep on buying Momoi leader materal.


Understood- no experience with it myself so let us know how things turn out- good, bad, or otherwise.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - please report back after fishing (hopefully catching) with it!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

wow....



taste testing leader materials....wow...


----------

